# Keep it up Jerome James.



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Dec 30th
Knicks against the Bucks

Jerome James
2 minutes
0 points
0 rebounds
0 assists
0 steals
*3 fouls*

Lets all give him a nice round of applause.


----------



## HK-47 (Dec 14, 2005)

and i thought jackson vroman was bad...


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Is he playing with a trash bag over his head, by chance? Maybe he isn't seeing things well.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

lakegz said:


> Dec 30th
> Knicks against the Bucks
> 
> Jerome James
> ...



he just played 2 minutes? what you want him to pull a kobe and score 62 in 2 minutes?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He's got to be some kind of hero. He's one of those guys that knows how to get paid by doing very little. Kind of cool in it's own way.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> he just played 2 minutes? what you want him to pull a kobe and score 62 in 2 minutes?


 Maybe not picking up 1.5 fouls per minute? Two more minutes and he'd have fouled out.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Maybe not picking up 1.5 fouls per minute? Two more minutes and he'd have fouled out.




I agree...he shouldn't have picked up 3 fouls.. but i mean what do you expect him to do in 2 minutes...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

if he really set his mind to it, he could have had 5 fouls in 3 minutes, but that would be pushing it.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

I wish i was Jerome James...




For the money of course.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

meh, Jerome. I guess this is what averaging a double-double & getting some blocked shots in the playoffs does for guys like him. To be honest, I wouldn't mind keeping him on a 2 or 3 yr deal, but that damn Isiah & Knicks organization had to overpay for him. The Sonics only needed (& would need) him for 15-20 minutes tops every night to defend a little at the beginning of the 1st & 3rd, the Knicks don't even use him really.....not that I want him back, but had he not gotten a ridiculous deal, keeping him for reasonable price for a short time couldn't be much worse than starting Vitaly Potapenko.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

at least now i know Darko isnt the worst center in the NBA
Jerome James= PATHETIC!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

One on One said:


> Is he playing with a trash bag over his head, by chance? Maybe he isn't seeing things well.


maybe he is, just like he did in the Sonics:









LOL!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> I agree...he shouldn't have picked up 3 fouls.. but i mean what do you expect him to do in 2 minutes...


Atleast Score 2 Points God Dammit..

lOl Nice Find gio30584!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I voted for this guy for the all-star team.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

If you get 2 min playing time, play hard, fouling is okay, it shows that you try hard on defense.
It's for a reason Kareem had so many fouls during his career and look how he did.
This not saying James is a new Kareem


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

The most important things is:

HE IS STILL GETTING PAID


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

GoDWade said:


> The most important things is:
> 
> HE IS STILL GETTING PAID


 30 million in fact.. Ugh..

At least Adonal Foyle plays..


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

wow... the most awful waste of money ever.

larry brown has to wish to kick him off the team


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

If you're 7 foot, some team will draft you, no matter how bad you are. And to get the real money, have 3 decent games in your contract year and some stupid GM will sign you. Money++


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

What a loser. He just got suspended by the Knicks for conduct detrimental(sp?) to the team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

James got paid around 60 thousand for that performance.I don't know why people are ragging on him though.If someone offers to pay me millions of dollars to do a job I wasn't qualified to do I sure as hell won't bother to set him straight.Only thing I would do is run to the bank as fast as I could before they cancelled the check.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

yea we are all just jealous that we aren't 7 feet 270 pounds, well I know I am..... :biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Diable said:


> James got paid around 60 thousand for that performance.I don't know why people are ragging on him though.If someone offers to pay me millions of dollars to do a job I wasn't qualified to do I sure as hell won't bother to set him straight.Only thing I would do is run to the bank as fast as I could before they cancelled the check.


It's more the way he conducted himself in the playoffs last year that really annoys me. No to mention how he would always miss games when he played in Seattle for a sore muscle and lazy BS like that.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Jerome in NY was a bad match to begin with.....guy likes to party, NY on New Years? Wonder what he did that was so detrimental....lol.
================

What's interesting is Jerome James has made more money when he was in Seattle for 4 years, than Shaun Alexander, RB for Seahawks who is a candidate for MVP & has never been seriously injured in his career. Oh this crazy world we live in.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

myELFboy said:


> Jerome in NY was a bad match to begin with.....guy likes to party, NY on New Years? Wonder what he did that was so detrimental....lol.
> ================
> 
> What's interesting is Jerome James has made more money when he was in Seattle for 4 years, than Shaun Alexander, RB for Seahawks who is a candidate for MVP & has never been seriously injured in his career. Oh this crazy world we live in.


NFL running backs are all caught in a strange catch 22.The teams won't pay them at the same rate as other positions because they rarely last very long and all of 350 pound guys trying to kill them will quite often hurt them.It seems to me that you should get paid more if you aren't likely to be paid very long,but that isn't how it work.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

the Knicks and Suns finished a high octane triple OT thriller tonight. How were the 30 million dollar man's stats in all of those minutes he garnered tonight? anyone got em?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Oh Isiah, what will he think of next.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

lakegz said:


> the Knicks and Suns finished a high octane triple OT thriller tonight. How were the 30 million dollar man's stats in all of those minutes he garnered tonight? anyone got em?


*N/A*


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Diable said:


> NFL running backs are all caught in a strange catch 22.The teams won't pay them at the same rate as other positions because they rarely last very long and all of 350 pound guys trying to kill them will quite often hurt them.It seems to me that you should get paid more if you aren't likely to be paid very long,but that isn't how it work.


It's just one of those funny things that sports radio people talk about in Seattle all the time, how a lazy guy that happens to be 7'1" & a monster (in size at least) gets $5 mil a year contracts in the NBA, & yet a guy who has never been injured & has increased his production & broken NFL records makes less....RB's generally decline around 31/32, true, but it's still pathetic....that's the difference between the NFL & NBA I guess.....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

myELFboy said:


> It's just one of those funny things that sports radio people talk about in Seattle all the time, how a lazy guy that happens to be 7'1" & a monster (in size at least) gets $5 mil a year contracts in the NBA, & yet a guy who has never been injured & has increased his production & broken NFL records makes less....RB's generally decline around 31/32, true, but it's still pathetic....that's the difference between the NFL & NBA I guess.....


 That's why I never get sore when a player on my favorite NFL team leaves to take the big money somewhere else.In the NFL a deal is only a deal so long as the team says it is and the only money you can count on is what you get in your signing bonus.Actually the teams sometimes try to get some of that back if you give them some pretext.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Yet another overpayment by the Knicks Organization.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

white360 said:


> If you get 2 min playing time, play hard, fouling is okay, it shows that you try hard on defense.
> It's for a reason Kareem had so many fouls during his career and look how he did.
> This not saying James is a new Kareem


Fouling is not always a symptom of playing hard... it is often an indication of being lazy... hence out of position.

Given the man in question, I will go with lazy.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

You know... I could come away with a statline like that for 1/100th the cost... How do I get in contact with Isaiah Thomas again?


-Chris.


----------

